# am i "attracting" flies ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i know = who care say for sure. but i will ask anyway.

a few weeks ago i noticed more flies than normal. so i thought i would outsmart them. i bought one of those hanging fly traps = its a bag with a trap door and stuff in it = the flies can't get out.
now a few weeks later. there are tons of flies in the thing. but there are still a bunch of flies flying around.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Taken a shower? 
How close are your trash cans or dumpster located to any window or door openings.
When the last time you washed them out and disinfected?
100% sure there's not something dead in the yard or under the house?
Checked the screens?
There attracted by scent.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i do sometimes :laughing:

the flies are outside. nothing, that i know of, has changed. but it could be something down the street, or whatever, that is causing them to be more dense these days. 

since this last BAD winter, things with nature have been a little goofy these days.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We are suffering from flies also----very odd---


----------



## drelldrell (May 12, 2014)

I'm in Chicago and flies are driving me nuts! I'm convinced they have layer a ton of eggs and are continually hatching. Gonna take a pressure washer with detergent to hard surfaces in back yard tomorrow. Also gonna spray a TBD insecticide on grass and plants.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well, the flies seemed to have subsided a good bit now. and my fly trap was torn open, idk how.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

flies- spread so much disease throughout history- they land on dog cra+, dead road kill, etc. One of the top 5 most deadly insect bearing diseases in history. pesty too.


----------

